# Laptop - Maus/Touchpad Problem



## Jihihad (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo!!

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein kleines, aber nerviges Problem mit meinem Laptop!
Erstmal zum System selbst:

Es ist ein Alienware M15x und ist knapp ein Jahr alt.

Graka: Nvidia GeForce GT 240M
CPU: Intel Core i7 M 620
Ram: 4GB

genaueres hier: http://www.mein-pc.e...okar-M15x/14930

Das Touchpad ist von Synapsis und kann laut Gerätemanager nur als Synapsis PS/2 Port Touchpad bezeichnet werden. Ich habe an den Laptop noch einen externen Monitor sowie eine externe Maus (Roccat Pyra wireless) und Tastatur (Logitech G15 refresh) angeschlossen. Über den Alienware Command Center habe ich die Möglichkeit, das Touchpad automatisch deaktivieren zu lassen, sobald eine externe Maus angeschlossen wird. Diese Option habe ich aktivert, jedoch gab es bis jetzt nie Probleme.

Das Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus: Normalerweise benutze ich die externen Eingabegeräte, wenn ich unterwegs bin nutze ich jedoch die internen. Bisher wurde das Touchpad immer aktiviert, wenn ich die Maus vom Laptop getrennt habe. Neuerdings ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass der Laptop weiterhin eine externe Maus erkennt, obwohl keine angeschlossen ist. Daher kann ich das Touchpad nicht mehr nutzen. Wenn ich die Option im Command Center deaktiviere, ist das Touchpad dauerhaft aktiv, was das Problem beheben würde, aber nicht optimal ist.
Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen, wodurch das ganze ausgelöst wurde. Habe nichts besonderes mit dem Laptop gemacht, Viren etc. kann ich ausschließen.

Aktuelle Treiber wurden für alle Eingabegeräte installiert.

Gruß Ji


----------



## Goyle 2010 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube das Problem liegt bei der Externen Maus... Kann an der Batterie liegen


----------



## Jihihad (12. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Maus selbst liegt. Das Problem ist ja, dass die Maus nicht angeschlossen ist, der Laptop aber dennoch die Maus erkennt.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass es klappen müsste, wenn ich die Maus aus dem Gerätemanager entferne und die Treiber soweit möglich lösche, aber das hat nichts geändert.
Eine Neuinstallation der Touchpad- und Maustreiber hat auch nichts bewirkt. Ich habe das Touchpad ertmal wieder dauerhaft aktiviert und soweit funktioniert alles, allerdings wird jetzt weder Links- noch Rechtsklick der Maus erkannt. Der Rest, also scrollen und Hotkeys, funktioniert.
Habe testweise meine alte Maus angeschlossen (Roccat Kone), mit der funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allerdings wurde beim anschließen der Maus ein Error gemeldet und seitdem wird das Touchpad weder unter "Geräte und Drucker" angezeigt, wie die anderen Mäuse und die Tastatur. Wenn ich die Mausoptionen öffnen möchte wird mir empfohlen, den Touchpadtreiber zu löschen, obwohl im Gerätemanager 5 HID-konforme Mäuse und das Touchpad angezeigt werden.
Fazit ist also, dass mehrere Eingabegeräte angezeigt werden, die mir unbekannt sind und dass das Touchpad noch funktioniert, obwohl es nicht richtig erkannt, jedoch noch als angeschlossen angezeigt wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Januar 2011)

Ok, das ist jetzt nicht direkt eine Hilfe.
Hast du diese Problem mal dem Support von Alienware/Dell gemeldet ? Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die eine Wissensdatenbank haben beim Support, der dir die Frage direkter beantworten kann .
Hier werden wir wahrscheinlich nur wild raten können, weil kaum jemand Alienwarenotebooks hat.


----------

